# Hot Spots Charters - The Blacks are Back!



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

We have been dodging storms and trying to catch a few fish lately. The black (mangrove snapper) have showed up really well in the last couple weeks. Light tackle and chum will often get these picky eaters to take a bait. Red snapper fishing is still good and mingo fishing has been great! everybody watch out for storms and get after em! only a few days left to snapper fish!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Matt, what size and brand is that cooler in the first picture? TIA


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Daayyyuuummm that's a load of blackies!!!!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a 320 Engel, great cooler!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

We have two of them on the back deck. They are great coolers and they are huge! Not cheap but I'm very happy with them. In this picture we have 30 snapper and a cobia that's about 50 lbs in there.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

man! i love those mangrove better than ARS...those are some nicuns'...good job capt. and top it off with a cobe!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Trip Matt! I love those Black Snappers! Always great Box Toppers!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like a good trip, congrats. Nice fish.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Success!!!:thumbup:


----------

